# Chelem- needing builder/repair



## gmelchor (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello!
Purchased 2 blocks from beach. House needs some repairs such as plumbing and electrical. I even have some construction needed on the property. Have met with 2 different contractors, both never responded back to me even after several months. Any recommendations for builders/repair men? Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gmelchor said:


> Hello!
> Purchased 2 blocks from beach. House needs some repairs such as plumbing and electrical. I even have some construction needed on the property. Have met with 2 different contractors, both never responded back to me even after several months. Any recommendations for builders/repair men? Thanks


Maybe talk to a neighbor that is having some work done. Ask how the neighbor likes the employees and who they are.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Do you still need someone?
There is a Facebook group of people selling their houses here in Merida.
Mostly ExPats they probably have references....


----------

